# Air suspension (SAS) on Model 3?



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Hi all !
What can current Model S/X tell about air suspension absorbing road excitations ? 
Reason I ask is I live in an area with a lot of tree roots that grow below road pavement and the experience driving around is a bit annoying...
Does Air Suspension feels anywhere close to a Citroen DS suspension ?

@MichelT3 , you have a Citroen DS, right ?


----------



## AEDennis

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Hi all !
> What can current Model S/X tell about air suspension absorbing road excitations ?
> Reason I ask is I live in an area with a lot of tree roots that grow below road pavement and the experience driving around is a bit annoying...
> Does Air Suspension feels anywhere close to a Citroen DS suspension ?
> 
> @MichelT3 , you have a Citroen DS, right ?


I have air suspension, but CItroen does not sell cars in California.

I do have experience with bumpy roads as we get a lot of potholes in Southern California. The S air suspension is very comfortable.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

AEDennis said:


> I have air suspension, but CItroen does not sell cars in California.
> 
> I do have experience with bumpy roads as we get a lot of potholes in Southern California. The S air suspension is very comfortable.


Just a comment:
Citroen DS is not manufactured since 70's I believe...


----------



## AEDennis

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Just a comment:
> Citroen DS is not manufactured since 70's I believe...


Then, I'm pretty sure that I've not been in and experienced that ride... I was not old enough to drive in the 70s.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Neither am I, ;-)
But once I went for a ride on one from a ex-boss....
Once in a lifetime experience...


----------



## MichelT3

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Hi all !
> What can current Model S/X tell about air suspension absorbing road excitations ?
> Reason I ask is I live in an area with a lot of tree roots that grow below road pavement and the experience driving around is a bit annoying...
> Does Air Suspension feels anywhere close to a Citroen DS suspension ?
> 
> @MichelT3 , you have a Citroen DS, right ?


Back after a while, because I got fed up with the way this forum was going.

Yes I have a Citroën DS. They were built from 1955 till 1975. Sold in the US till 1969. It uses oil (which is non compressible) as a means of transport of pressure, and compressed air (or rather Nitrogen) as pressure / power source. Very comfortable and soft yet stable ride, with long yet firm wheel travel (not bouncy, like US cars had). Also load adjusted and adjustable ride hight. 
It's like riding a magic carpet. The pressurised oil is also used to power the braking and steering. 
I also have a 1988 Citroën CX, the successor of the DS, built from 1974 till 1991, which has the same system. Which actually was produced till a month ago in succeeding models. Because of it both the DS and CX are still very usable and road worthy cars.

I don't know the Tesla Air Suspension well enough to compare. Did a testdrive in a Model S with Air Suspension and was impressed by the quality of its suspension and the ease with which it took speed bumps. Quite comparable to my Citroën cars. If it's possible to get Air Suspension on the Model 3, it's a BIG plus and I will certainly want that.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Thanks a big lot @MichelT3 !
Your last phrase was what I wanted to hear.


----------



## teslaliving

I have coils on my Model S. I've driven several P85/P85+ loaners with air suspension and other than playing with ride height I find it a novelty. I don't notice the difference between the two. So I'm either insensitive (my wife would confirm that!) or it's really not worth the money. I wouldn't pay extra for it. For a while, though, there were some configs where you had to get air suspension with them.


----------



## Vin

I was also curious about air suspension vs. coil. I watched a video yesterday in which a guy did a test using some phone app that tracked vibrations. I know it's not the most precise test, but what was interesting was when he charted the difference, the air and coil had the biggest difference when going over 60mph.
But under 45 it was about the same on the chart, but air suspension seemed much smoother going over 60.
Any thoughts about this? Is this just nonsense or is there some validity?
Thanks.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Was this test ?


----------



## Vin

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Was this test ?


Yes exactly lol


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

I saw it too, months ago.
I wasn't too impressed about it...
It did not convinced me to choose Air Suspension on M3


----------



## Vin

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> I saw it too, months ago.
> I wasn't too impressed about it...
> It did not convinced me to choose Air Suspension on M3


Yeah, that's exactly why I came to TOO thread to get more feedback. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## teslaliving

Vin said:


> I was also curious about air suspension vs. coil. I watched a video yesterday in which a guy did a test using some phone app that tracked vibrations. I know it's not the most precise test, but what was interesting was when he charted the difference, the air and coil had the biggest difference when going over 60mph.
> But under 45 it was about the same on the chart, but air suspension seemed much smoother going over 60.
> Any thoughts about this? Is this just nonsense or is there some validity?
> Thanks.


Honestly, I've spent quite a but of time driving both at highway speeds and on back roads. If there's a noticeable difference it's very slight. It is slightly smoother on the air suspension but each time I remember thinking that there's no way that its worth what they charge for it.

And all the raising/lowering stuff is just marketing. It does do that but not for efficiency (Bjorn has videos on that) and not so much for steep driveways etc as the coil height is just fine.

For those that haven't driven either I can see how the FUD makes them lean towards air suspension, but on the S I'm convinced the air suspension is not needed if you're not into the top end/high performance stuff.


----------



## Vin

teslaliving said:


> Honestly, I've spent quite a but of time driving both at highway speeds and on back roads. If there's a noticeable difference it's very slight. It is slightly smoother on the air suspension but each time I remember thinking that there's no way that its worth what they charge for it.
> 
> And all the raising/lowering stuff is just marketing. It does do that but not for efficiency (Bjorn has videos on that) and not so much for steep driveways etc as the coil height is just fine.
> 
> For those that haven't driven either I can see how the FUD makes them lean towards air suspension, but on the S I'm convinced the air suspension is not needed if you're not into the top end/high performance stuff.


Thanks.
While we're on features, and sorry to jump a little off subject, but I heard 2 conflicting reports about upgraded audio suite vs. stock audio. One guy said stock audio is great, and another video said there's a night and day difference between stock and upgraded.
I'm 90% sure I won't get upgraded audio, but does the stock audio in S seem good enough compared to most cars or is there a difference?


----------



## teslaliving

Vin said:


> Thanks.
> While we're on features, and sorry to jump a little off subject, but I heard 2 conflicting reports about upgraded audio suite vs. stock audio. One guy said stock audio is great, and another video said there's a night and day difference between stock and upgraded.
> I'm 90% sure I won't get upgraded audio, but does the stock audio in S seem good enough compared to most cars or is there a difference?


Actually, I think its very relevant to the air supension as my experience has been the same. I'm definitely no audiophile and listen to mostly Country music and book tapes so keep that in mind. Almost all the loaners have the premium sound so, like the air suspension cars, I've had experience in them too under the same conditions. Here's what I noticed:

1) I couldn't tell the difference in the sound. 
2) You can't get XM without premium audio (and you need an XM subscription on top). No loss to me. XM has ads, receiption is much worse than the in-car slacker, etc.
3) Bass was a bit better, but again nothing big to me.

So my summary:
1) Standard sound is good enough for most people (don't forget you always have ever-present road noise to a degree in a car)
2) If you're an audiophile and have the money perhaps it makes sense. Still seems crazy to me at ~2.5% of the car cost for a feature that I couldn't tell the difference on.

I'd get the larger charger, or the subzero package or a big dent taken out of the premium upgrades package first. But if you get all those (which I want) and still have money to burn....


----------



## garsh

Somewhat relevant (to the sound system question - not the original question) - TeslaPittsburgh did a series of blog posts about upgrading his Model S to an aftermarket stereo system.
It includes comparisons between the base system, the factory upgrade, and his aftermarket upgrade.
Introduction: Light Harmonic Speaker Upgrade
Studio Test of the Light Harmonic Speakers
Installing the Light Harmonic Speaker Upgrade
Light Harmonic's Speakers Go Head-to-Head With Tesla's
Final Verdict: Does the Light Harmonic Speaker Upgrade Make Cents?


----------



## MichelT3

Going back to Air Suspension versus Coil Suspension.
The characteristic of Air (or air-oil) Suspension is that it works much better for flatting out long bumps (speed bumps) and undulations, especially at higher speed. Short ridges and bumps at lower speed show hardly a difference. Result is that Air Suspension leads to more comfortable driving at higher speeds and so it's less tiring when doing a long drive.
That's important for me, since I will be using my Model 3 mainly for longer drives.

I don't know the Tesla hight correction system well enough, but I can imagine that it will correct for the load in the car, keeping it level at all times. This is a HUGE advantage, when driving, to always have the same hight, independent of how many people and load are in the car.
Raising and lowering is not something you use daily, but convenient to be able to do. Especially when driving on a dirt track.

Something I will look into.


----------



## Michael Russo

MichelT3 said:


> Going back to Air Suspension versus Coil Suspension.
> The characteristic of Air (or air-oil) Suspension is that it works much better for flatting out long bumps (speed pumps) and undulations, especially at higher speed. (...)
> Something I will look into.


Nobody talks better about Air suspension than a true Citroën lover... And to think DS in French means goddess!!


----------



## MichelT3

Thanks @Michael Russo. Even though I believe that Citroën nowadays is just a shadow of the old make. In my eyes Tesla is the worthy successor of the Citroën from the 50's and 60's.
I'll try and do some research into the advantages of Tesla Air Suspension as soon as possible.


----------



## teslaliving

MichelT3 said:


> Going back to Air Suspension versus Coil Suspension.
> The characteristic of Air (or air-oil) Suspension is that it works much better for flatting out long bumps (speed bumps) and undulations, especially at higher speed. Short ridges and bumps at lower speed show hardly a difference. Result is that Air Suspension leads to more comfortable driving at higher speeds and so it's less tiring when doing a long drive.
> That's important for me, since I will be using my Model 3 mainly for longer drives.
> 
> I don't know the Tesla hight correction system well enough, but I can imagine that it will correct for the load in the car, keeping it level at all times. This is a HUGE advantage, when driving, to always have the same hight, independent of how many people and load are in the car.
> Raising and lowering is not something you use daily, but convenient to be able to do. Especially when driving on a dirt track.
> 
> Something I will look into.


Well, I put 78K miles on my S in <3 years on the coils. No complaints. There are people that do more than that annually but its up there.


----------



## MichelT3

There are people who do as much on hard-springed German or Italian cars... Some people have no idea what comfort does for you.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Has anyone seen any information that would lead you to believe that Smart Air Suspension may or may not be available on Model 3? I haven't seen anything one way or another. Just seems to me that if Tesla needs to find ways to keep the car at a given price point, this might be one of the first things to go.

Not trying to insight a riot here, just curious as to if I missed something along the way.

Dan


----------



## pjfw8

Dan Detweiler said:


> Has anyone seen any information that would lead you to believe that Smart Air Suspension may or may not be available on Model 3? I haven't seen anything one way or another. Just seems to me that if Tesla needs to find ways to keep the car at a given price point, this might be one of the first things to go.
> 
> Not trying to insight a riot here, just curious as to if I missed something along the way.
> 
> Dan


 One of the Alpha cars had SAS. Perhaps it will be an option on all wheel drive cars or bundled with a premium package.


----------



## TrevP

If they're going to offer it I'd surmise it would be attached to a performance version, like it does with Model S, and would be available until sometime next year.

That's assuming they do offer it given Tesla has been quite vocal lately about Model 3 having "far less options" than Model S. Elon mentioned they would start driving home that fact over the next few weeks. Not sure what that entails but it seems they want the public to not expect to be able to have any many things to configure on the car as Model S enjoys.

Again, I just have a feeling the noise I've been told going around internally that the plan is to start with premade configs to get the ramp up as fast as possible and that custom configs would take a backseat for a while. May or may not happen, we'll see


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Personally SAS would be something I would pass on anyway even if it was offered. I know it means a lot to some folks but it would make sense to me if this was one thing that remained an "S" or "X" thing only.

Dan


----------



## Guest

With extremely high probability Air Suspension will not be offered for Model 3.
There were indirect hints from Elon, mostly fitting into "there will be less options" category.

Air Suspension has NOTHING to do with vehicles performance.
The main mission of air suspension is to make ride quality way above average.
And it also allows raised loading capacity and adjustable clearance.
This is not Model 3-s mission. It also makes vehicle more complex, with air tubing and compressor(s).
There will be less room for stuff (compressor). There will be less wiring (less in addition to shorter)

Just saying that direct competitor of Model 3, BMW 3 series, does not offer and has never offered air suspension (40+ years).
Full air suspension is not even offered to 5-series. BMW knows that it is a gimmick more suitable for luxurious driving comfort (7-series).

What I would hope would be optional are adjustable dampers (like on bicycles and motorcycles, though manually).
It takes no extra room, minimal amount of wiring and this one is directly performance driven option (hard suspension setting
for aggressive driving style, soft suspension for comfort). There is a lot to enhance with software (GPS data for potholes/speed bumps).


----------



## Noel

The following Elon tweet seems to confirm that smart air suspension will be included. This is a farily old tweet, so as with AWD, it may not be available on launch day:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716752643595583490


----------



## Guest

Well, BMW has a solution for countries like this. Option for those countries for BMWs:
*S815A Poor road package*

http://bmwfans.info/parts-catalog/E46-Cabrio/Europe/325Ci-M54/L-N/may2001/browse/front_axle/guide_support_spring_pad_attaching_parts#8144789_14
part 12 on this schematic is spacer.

This is the only way. To raise vehicle above the strut with a spacer (15-30mm).
PS: Some Model S/X users have tried to drive on low/high settings for longer distances,
which ended with uneven thread wear. Suspension system can be designed so that the
angle of the wheels doesn't change, but that makes things complicated. It has not been
done on S/X, it will definitely not be done on Model 3.

Therefore offering spacers is a) cheaper b) realistic c) keep thread wear even

Again, we "try to forget" that M3 will be simpler vehicle. Offering

Premium Sound
& Subzero weather package
& FSD
& EAP
& Premium Upgrade Package
& 2 different roofs
& 4 different wheels
& 4 different interior options
& 7 different color options
& RWD or AWD option
& Smart Air Suspension
& High Amperage Charger

does NOT make it even a slightly more simpler vehicle. Reduce that list by a third.

PS: did you know that adjusting air suspension to lower or higher value compared to middle will make
vehicle dampers less effective. If you push it very high and hit a pothole it will be a problem.


----------



## teslaliving

I skipped SAS on my Model S and have zero regrets. I've driven loaners with SAS on it and its just a gimmick to me. Definitely would not pay for it on the 3.


----------



## Guest

teslaliving said:


> I skipped SAS on my Model S and have zero regrets. I've driven loaners with SAS on it and its just a gimmick to me. Definitely would not pay for it on the 3.


Well, AS can make bumps less noticeable. But one should choose exessively large wheels to make it useful. This is why BMW 5-series comes with 17" wheels. Driving comfort baby


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I have probably been the most negative on here regarding the terrible wheel gap on the rear of the release candidates, so here is to hoping they all have Air Suspension and that it's dialed up to the max without load in the car.

As an aside, I won't be ordering Air Suspension if it's an option.

I'll take the 20s" and the lowest suspension option (from the factory)!


----------



## Guest

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'll take the 20s" and the lowest suspension option (from the factory)!











That rear gap looks fixed on this car. We all know Tesla has slight problems with gap consistency.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

arnis said:


> That rear gap looks fixed on this car. We all know Tesla has slight problems with gap consistency.


One word "ghetto"


----------



## Dan Detweiler

arnis said:


> That rear gap looks fixed on this car. We all know Tesla has slight problems with gap consistency.


Another word...hideous, but that's just me.

Dan


----------



## Steve C

teslaliving said:


> I skipped SAS on my Model S and have zero regrets. I've driven loaners with SAS on it and its just a gimmick to me. Definitely would not pay for it on the 3.


I've watched and read several reviews of tesla's air suspension. They all say the same thing.

Get the air suspension.

I'm not saying they are right but.... maybe it's something you need to try for yourself before making that decision .


----------



## JBsC6

The repair nightmare on cars with air suspensions from German luxury vehicles not to mention older lincolns has me definitely passing on the option.

If it were free I wouldn't order it. 

I've Drive. Model S models with 19 inch rims and 21 inch rims.

Not to redundant but the tires themselves and then the diameter of the rim have a lot to do with ride comfort.

I'm not a fan of technology for technologies sake...

Now if air suspension did something more notable especially for performance that would be a consideration.

Most model S owner I've spoken to said pass n the air suspension option.

Now ask them About insane or ludicrious mode and the answer is quite different.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Posted on another thread.





@garsh 's post #19 here
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/pothole-detection-for-model-3.3191/#post-20426

Get electromagnetic suspension instead if this will ever be offered.


----------



## Steve C

JBsC6 said:


> The repair nightmare on cars with air suspensions from German luxury vehicles not to mention older lincolns has me definitely passing on the option.


You're not wrong about those vehicles. You can watch the old lincolns low riding down the road..... and it's not on purpose.

I was sort of hoping Tesla did what they do best and improved the design so they won't fail as often.


----------



## Bobby Garrity

If you follow the club on Twitter, you would have seen this. So it looks like SAS will not be an option on the Model 3, at least not anytime soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866685532746764289


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bobby Garrity said:


> If you follow the club on Twitter, you would have seen this. So it looks like SAS will not be an option on the Model 3, at least not anytime soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866685532746764289


So just my opinion of course, but smart air suspension is absolutely unnecessary.

My dad has a Model S with the standard suspension and the 21" rims and the car drives like a dream.

It would be even smoother with 19s and I presume even smoother with Model 3 18s.


----------



## Tony_YYZ

Bobby Garrity said:


> If you follow the club on Twitter, you would have seen this. So it looks like SAS will not be an option on the Model 3, at least not anytime soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866685532746764289


That's not really indicative of anything. The Premium features box was left blank on the Model 3 column because the final reveal hasn't happened yet. By that same logic there won't be a glass roof nor a pano roof option.

The documentation will be updated after the final reveal has happened.


----------



## Steve C

Tony_YYZ said:


> That's not really indicative of anything. The Premium features box was left blank on the Model 3 column because the final reveal hasn't happened yet. By that same logic there won't be a glass roof nor a pano roof option.
> 
> The documentation will be updated after the final reveal has happened.


It does make sense that the glass roof is not only standard, but the only option for the roof.


----------



## Tony_YYZ

Steve C said:


> It does make sense that the glass roof is not only standard, but the only option for the roof.


Nope!

That's why nobody should assume anything. Just setting yourselves up for disappointment. There's so much speculation floating around that many people (not saying you're one of them) convince themselves that it is fact. Then when it turns out to not be true, those people get upset.

July is almost here......


----------



## Steve C

Tony_YYZ said:


> Nope!
> 
> That's why nobody should assume anything. Just setting yourselves up for disappointment. There's so much speculation floating around that many people (not saying you're one of them) convince themselves that it is fact. Then when it turns out to not be true, those people get upset.
> 
> July is almost here......


I never said it was a fact. I usually go out of my way to state that I (as well as everyone else here) am only guessing.

There have been some comments here though that do come across as fact when they are also just guessing. Call it educated guessing. I think everyone here including @TrevP should be careful when alluding that something is a fact when it is not actually known yet. It's like fake news.

I am also just guessing that the Model 3 has the mustache, but I feel pretty good about it lol. Isn't that what matters?


----------



## Tom Bodera

I would like the extra ground clearance that SAS would provide in snow conditions. Or. If you ride normal and get stuck, increase the height and put a wedge under the wheel. Could be a hand. I also live rural so high slope driveways etc... is where SAS helps, especially if it remembers the location automatically by GPS like the S.


----------



## Steve C

Tom Bodera said:


> I would like the extra ground clearance that SAS would provide in snow conditions. Or. If you ride normal and get stuck, increase the height and put a wedge under the wheel. Could be a hand. I also live rural so high slope driveways etc... is where SAS helps, especially if it remembers the location automatically by GPS like the S.


Lets hope that it's an option on one of the versions.


----------



## Guest

Steve C said:


> It does make sense that the glass roof is not only standard, but the only option for the roof.


If glass roof will be available, it will, very likely, be the only roof option. I'm almost sure they will not do sunroof that opens. It's complicated to make two unibody designs. And gluing metal roof seems funny. Plus another interior roof (non alcantara option anyway).



Steve C said:


> Lets hope that it's an option on one of the versions.


SAS will not be available. We already know that there will be up to 100 configurations. SAS means heavily reduced other options. I'm sure there will be at least two interiors, two wheel options, colors, 2 battery size, non premium and premium. That's already nearly a hundred.


----------



## Twiglett

I'm willing to bet that many options will start to appear in a few years, even if they aren't offered initially.


----------



## Steve C

arnis said:


> SAS will not be available. We already know that there will be up to 100 configurations. SAS means heavily reduced other options. I'm sure there will be at least two interiors, two wheel options, colors, 2 battery size, non premium and premium. That's already nearly a hundred.


This is what I'm talking about. You do not know that it won't be available. I do not know that it will.

To make a comment like it's a fact is misleading to people who think you know what you are talking about.

As posted prior, it appears the base model will not come with it but I'd like to think there will be options that aren't listed on that Tesla comparison.


----------



## MelindaV

arnis said:


> If glass roof will be available, it will, very likely, be the only roof option. I'm almost sure they will not do sunroof that opens. It's complicated to make two unibody designs. And gluing metal roof seems funny. Plus another interior roof (non alcantara option anyway).
> 
> SAS will not be available. We already know that there will be up to 100 configurations. SAS means heavily reduced other options. I'm sure there will be at least two interiors, two wheel options, colors, 2 battery size, non premium and premium. That's already nearly a hundred.


lets wait until Tesla announces what will be available for options before you state things as fact.


----------



## Michael Russo

EV4Life said:


> I'm willing to bet that many options will start to appear in a few years, even if they aren't offered initially.


Make that within the year...


----------



## Guest

EV4Life said:


> I'm willing to bet that many options will start to appear in a few years, even if they aren't offered initially.


Definitely. More colors. More wheels. More interior colors. AWD option. More powerful drivetrain options (likely one motor version in 2017 with 2 distinctive acceleration capabilities due to battery difference).
To make air suspension (like I said, BMW has never offered it to BMW 3 series for decades) that requires very complex design, preparation for pneumatic system etc. When regular people think about buttons on 15" screen, they thing about awesome features. Engineers think how complex a button can be. And also how simple (creep option for example).



Steve C said:


> Lets hope that it's an option on one of the versions.


Hope is what it is - has nothing to do with reality.
Looking at it as an engineer, designing air suspension for Model 3 and then limiting it to one specific version is marketing idiocracy. Technically there is no reason not to have AS on all versions.
It's the same as: you can get white interior only on vehicles that are green.

There is a difference between hoping and inferring.


----------



## Jean Théoret

Steve C said:


> This is what I'm talking about. You do not know that it won't be available. I do not know that it will.
> 
> To make a comment like it's a fact is misleading to people who think you know what you are talking about.
> 
> As posted prior, it appears the base model will not come with it but I'd like to think there will be options that aren't listed on that Tesla comparison.


I agree,but moore options will probably appears after the firts 6 to 9 months most likely or maybe a year who knows. As Mr Trevor said, it's the ramp up and the better production pace that will prevail the first months.


----------



## Steve C

Jean Théoret said:


> I agree,but moore options will probably appears after the firts 6 to 9 months most likely or maybe a year who knows. As Mr Trevor said, it's the ramp up and the better production pace that will prevail the first months.


Agreed 100%. I don't expect the model I want until this time next year. By that time there should be more options.


----------



## Guest

Well, absence of SAS is now verified. Everybody happy now:expressionless::unamused:?
And no pano roof (the one that opens). Like I said.

https://electrek.co/2017/05/28/tesla-model-3-wheel-options-glass-roof-suspension/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I have said before that buying a Tesla is not for the feint of heart as options come and go and buyers remorse is sure to happen.

One point that I will make is that Tesla needs to be transparent and communicate well.

After waiting 18 months if the design studio is vague, you order your $40k+ car and then a few months later an option you wanted is available you would be really upset. To that end, transparency is the name of the game. If you want AWD and the design studio indicates it's coming soon that's fair, but if it makes no mention of panoramic roof, you order your car, and 6 months later it has it ... ouch!

Anyway that's my $0.02. I'm going to order day one and hope to get the car as soon as possible and even if I tell myself not to look back, human nature will lead me to take a look.


----------



## Steve C

arnis said:


> Well, absence of SAS is now verified. Everybody happy now:expressionless::unamused:?
> And no pano roof (the one that opens). Like I said.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2017/05/28/tesla-model-3-wheel-options-glass-roof-suspension/


Perhaps you didn't read the article fully.

At least they know enough to also leave the option open.

From the article -

The mention of a "coil suspension", which is also the standard on the Model S, *makes it sound like* the Model 3 will not have a premium option of an air suspension.
Finally, Tesla confirmed that they will offer 18″ and 19″ wheel options for the Model 3 - compared to the Model S' 19″ and 21″.
Interestingly, Tesla makes it clear that the Model 3 will have fewer premium features, standard or available as options, on the Model 3, but at the same time, the list of comparison also seems to only address the base version of the Model 3 when it comes to range and performance. Therefore, _*there could be some surprises later on for the performance version.*_


----------



## John Slaby

I wholly agree, transparency is key. One of the important things for me is that you are allowed to defer your reservation position once. I would like to be able to defer based on knowledge of what options are coming and when, so that I can make the trade-off of features vs tax rebate, etc. Of course, this depends on how the deferral works - is it to a date you request, is it until a feature is available, or do you just get put to the end of the reservation list? I heard this was done with previous models, but I haven't heard how it worked. Anyone know?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John Slaby said:


> I wholly agree, transparency is key. One of the important things for me is that you are allowed to defer your reservation position once. I would like to be able to defer based on knowledge of what options are coming and when, so that I can make the trade-off of features vs tax rebate, etc. Of course, this depends on how the deferral works - is it to a date you request, is it until a feature is available, or do you just get put to the end of the reservation list? I heard this was done with previous models, but I haven't heard how it worked. Anyone know?


John you can leave your deposit in place and maintain your position simply by not placing the order in design studio. Your deposit only becomes non-refundable once your order is placed. That much we know.

What we don't know is for how long and how it will play out with "future known options" (will design studio show them and mention a delay or will it only show what is currently available at the time). This is the part that concerns me. I would hope if they know an option is going to become available that they show it with an estimated date so that you can make your most informed decision.


----------



## Steve C

It's a difficult game to play.

Do they tell everyone about an amazing feature that is coming in 6 months and risk losing sales during that time? I think they are doing the best they can selling cars and keeping the features coming.

I'll be as annoyed as the next person who receives their car today and there are new features tomorrow but I can't see an easy way around it. 

As a share holder, we need them to sell cars. Which is maybe whats been happening now with the underselling of the Model 3 and the free charging for life. They are pumping the cars as they need to maintain sales right up until they release new features (Like the 2170 in the S and X)

If I were in the market for either an S or X, I wouldn't touch them until the 2170's are in the car which I believe is imminent.


----------



## John Slaby

I'm referring to the following paragraph from a Teslarati article on details of the reservation agreement:

*Deferral and non-transferability*
If and when the time comes to place an order for a Model 3, and the reservation holder decides not to proceed with signing a sales contract, they will be permitted to defer reservation until a later time. Only one deferral is permitted. Those looking to make a quick profit by selling their early reservation should take note that it is not transferable.
Are you familiar with this clause?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Steve C said:


> It's a difficult game to play.
> 
> Do they tell everyone about an amazing feature that is coming in 6 months and risk losing sales during that time? I think they are doing the best they can selling cars and keeping the features coming.
> 
> I'll be as annoyed as the next person who receives their car today and there are new features tomorrow but I can't see an easy way around it.
> 
> As a share holder, we need them to sell cars. Which is maybe whats been happening now with the underselling of the Model 3 and the free charging for life. They are pumping the cars as they need to maintain sales right up until they release new features (Like the 2170 in the S and X)
> 
> If I were in the market for either an S or X, I wouldn't touch them until the 2170's are in the car which I believe is imminent.


Steve my thought is that there are 400,000 backorders for Model 3, so there is zero risk in telling people certain features are coming down the road. Enough people will order RWD, a fixed glass roof, or standard suspension.

In Model S world where you have no backlog. You keep future plans close to the vest.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

John Slaby said:


> I'm referring to the following paragraph from a Teslarati article on details of the reservation agreement:
> 
> *Deferral and non-transferability*
> If and when the time comes to place an order for a Model 3, and the reservation holder decides not to proceed with signing a sales contract, they will be permitted to defer reservation until a later time. Only one deferral is permitted. Those looking to make a quick profit by selling their early reservation should take note that it is not transferable.
> Are you familiar with this clause?


If you read the email you got when you reserved it makes no mention of deferral and simply states that your reservation is locked in when you sign your purchase order thus not completing the purchase order via design studio effectively defers your order.


----------



## Steve C

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Steven my thought is that there are 400,000 backorders for Model 3, so there is zero risk in telling people certain features are coming down the road. Enough people will order RWD, a fixed glass roof, or standard suspension.
> 
> In Model S world where you have no backlog. You keep future plans close to the vest.


Agreed. I was mostly talking about the S and X but in time it will be the same with the 3.


----------



## garsh

Steve C said:


> Do they tell everyone about an amazing feature that is coming in 6 months and risk losing sales during that time?


If the feature is far enough along that they are sure that they will be offering it (suppliers lined up & committed, production line changes planned to handle it, etc.), then they could display it in the design center as an option, with a note about how long of a delay to expect. That way, they won't actually lose a sale. So I would expect some things to be displayed in this manner (such as all-wheel-drive).

If it's not yet clear that they can "pull-off" adding a feature (like a HUD?), then it would make sense to not show it at all to begin with. Those are the features that I would expect to not appear initially, and perhaps appear several months later when they are more sure about being able to offer it.


----------



## MelindaV

@John Slaby - is it the non transferable or deferral part of the statement? 
The non-transferable has been said by Tesla since the beginning and is on the reservation confirmation.
The deferral, those that reserved Model S / X were able to let there reservations sit idle and come back to them whenever they wanted. it's been the general assumption that with the 3, you would have a single shot at pushing ordering out, but don't think I've seen it explicitly stated by Tesla.


----------



## Gabzqc

Personally, I wont believe any "options speculation" until I see the design studio for the car with options listed.


----------



## MelindaV

Gabzqc said:


> Personally, I wont believe any "options speculation" until I see the design studio for the car with options listed.


this exactly the mindset everyone should have. No need to be disappointed of features you think have been dropped or added HUD, before what will be available is even released.


----------



## Twiglett

John Slaby said:


> I wholly agree, transparency is key. One of the important things for me is that you are allowed to defer your reservation position once. I would like to be able to defer based on knowledge of what options are coming and when, so that I can make the trade-off of features vs tax rebate, etc. Of course, this depends on how the deferral works - is it to a date you request, is it until a feature is available, or do you just get put to the end of the reservation list? I heard this was done with previous models, but I haven't heard how it worked. Anyone know?


It didn't work that way at all for Model S or X features.
New features arrived by appearing in production, sometimes without announcement. AWD was announced but was ready for delivery, same for All Glass roof, paint changes, and the many many software updates etc etc etc. Autopilot was in cars before it was announced.
Model 3 is the first car where the feature set is being based on speculation based on Model S, but because Model 3 is a completely new design not of that can be used a guide.
it will be this way for the life of all Tesla cars. New features will magically appear and some owners get all bent out of shape because they don't have the latest widget in their car.
Tesla don't use model years to rollout changes, every change happens on its own and they show no signs of changing


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

I plan on getting the Model 3 asap. It won't be the perfect car with all the bells & whistles but it will be the best car I've ever owned thus far.

Buying a Tesla can be like buying a computer in terms of upgrades, plus the benefit of having a high resale value. Enjoy what I have for a few years, and in the meantime save up for my next Tesla upgrade. As Elon stated, expect major updates every 12-18 months.

Can't be hung up on every single option if it means missing out on that Tesla grin.


----------



## Guest

Steve C said:


> At least* they know* enough to also leave the option open.





Steve C said:


> This is what I'm talking about. * You do not know that it won't be available. I do not know that it will.*
> 
> To make a comment like it's a fact is misleading to people who think you know what you are talking about.


You forgot to mention "they do not know" if you really want to be that consistent.

The wording clearly states they are speculating.



Steve C said:


> Do they tell everyone about an amazing feature that is coming in 6 months and risk losing sales during that time?


And telling that there will be no new features will add sales? Incorrect.

Anyway, there will be no air suspension. It is that simple. What will happen in 2019 is irrelevant. We are talking about Model 3 as a car that will soon be available, not about features that will be available at the end of a lifecycle.
Air suspension will not help with Model 3 sales. But it will hurt Model S. This is exactly why BMW does not offer air suspension to 5-series. If they did, it would be very hard to sell 7-series if it has all the features 7-series offers.
If Model S had falcon doors, towing hitch, massive windscreen, Model X sales would suffer as much as Model S sales would rise.


----------



## Red Sage

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> Posted on another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @garsh 's post #19 here
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/pothole-detection-for-model-3.3191/#post-20426
> 
> Get electromagnetic suspension instead if this will ever be offered.


I believe this system is currently offered on Chevrolet Corvette and Cadillac cars. It has received rather stunning reviews.


----------



## Guest

EV's don't need this system due to low center of gravity. My Leaf behaves much better than stock 5-series.
Though 5-series with dynamic drive (dynamic torsion bar) behaves better than Leaf.
Though it would be awesome to have a system that monitors road bumps/holes and smooths those out,
Model 3 will not have that. Even 5-series doesn't have that. S-class offers that as expensive option.


----------



## Bokonon

SAS has been confirmed (and linked to the AWD configuration) via Elon Tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903132822700867586
I find it interesting (though not necessarily telling) that he linked SAS to AWD generally, rather than to a "performance" configuration in particular, as many of us in the echo-chamber of Tesla forums have speculated. Possible interpretations, in decreasing order of likelihood:

1. SAS will be available on all AWD configurations, whether performance or non-performance.
2. SAS will be bundled with all AWD configurations, just as it is on the Model S (personally, I would not be a fan of this, as it would likely increase the price of an AWD configuration...)
3. SAS will merely go to production on the same timeline as AWD, and will be available on RWD cars as well as AWD. In other words, the only "linkage" between SAS and AWD is the production timeline.


----------



## Michael Russo

Bokonon said:


> SAS has been confirmed (and linked to the AWD configuration) via Elon Tweet:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903132822700867586


In addition, this provides an updated _estimate_ of the AWD availability... '6 months _*or so*_...'


----------



## Bokonon

Michael Russo said:


> In addition, this provides an updated _estimate_ of the AWD availability... '6 months _*or so*_...'


Noticed that too, though, truthfully, March 1st, 2018 and "spring 2018" aren't too far apart. That said, against my better judgment, I'm optimistic about Elon's optimism. My completely isolated and unscientific rationale, based on the prior experience of two people, both of to whom I am directly related:

1. My parents were originally quoted a "late March 2013" delivery date for their Model S, but it showed up in early February.
2. My parents were originally quoted a December 2017 delivery date for their Model X (which is replacing their S), but yesterday Tesla bumped it up to early November.

Not coincidentally, this is the same rationale fueling the daydream where I somehow get my AWD Model 3 on June 30 and get the full tax credit, despite all odds and evidence to the contrary.


----------



## TrevP

Elon just confirmed air suspension will be available for sure and linked to AWD as an option


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903132822700867586


----------



## teslaliving

I'm thinking they're going to do a pretty big upgrade bundle with performance, AWD and SAS. Hope I'm wrong as that would be pricey.


----------



## Brokedoc

teslaliving said:


> I'm thinking they're going to do a pretty big upgrade bundle with performance, AWD and SAS. Hope I'm wrong as that would be pricey.


The current Model S and X AWD replaces the usual rear motor with dual smaller motors whereas the performance version keeps the usual rear motor and adds a smaller motor up front. It's conceivable to simplify production to only offer a performance AWD Model 3 so that they don't need a different rear motor and just drop in a smaller front motor.

I think going AWD plus SAS may be about a $10k upgrade, not including whatever is lost from the lower tax credit from later production. My estimator still shows Oct-Dec 2017 for 1st production or July-Sept 2018 for AWD.


----------



## Tony_YYZ

Very curious to see what this will cost and if it is bundled with AWD only or not.


----------



## teslaliving

Brokedoc said:


> The current Model S and X AWD replaces the usual rear motor with dual smaller motors whereas the performance version keeps the usual rear motor and adds a smaller motor up front. It's conceivable to simplify production to only offer a performance AWD Model 3 so that they don't need a different rear motor and just drop in a smaller front motor.
> 
> I think going AWD plus SAS may be about a $10k upgrade, not including whatever is lost from the lower tax credit from later production. My estimator still shows Oct-Dec 2017 for 1st production or July-Sept 2018 for AWD.


Yeah so the total for the AWD equipped car just bumped up to $65K if we're reading that right. Now only 10K difference from the S75D...


----------



## bobbymo

Air suspension makes sense for the performance model, as you want to "squat" the suspension for launch control.


----------



## garsh

Going from a Model S 75 to a 75D raises the price by $5000.
Before becoming standard, the air suspension was a $2500 option.

Given how Tesla has priced Model 3 options to date, I'm guessing the upgrade to AWD + air suspension will be $7500.


----------



## BobLoblaw

garsh said:


> Going from a Model S 75 to a 75D raises the price by $5000.
> Before becoming standard, the air suspension was a $2500 option.
> 
> Given how Tesla has priced Model 3 options to date, I'm guessing the upgrade to AWD + air suspension will be $7500.


I think you're correct on the pricing. It's going to be an interesting conundrum...do I get AWD and SAS or RWD and long-range? If I want both, do I just get an S?

Decisions decisions


----------



## Michael Russo

BobLoblaw said:


> I think you're correct on the pricing. It's going to be an interesting conundrum...do I get AWD and SAS or RWD and long-range? If I want both, do I just get an S?
> 
> Decisions decisions


All a matter of budget... and real needs!


----------



## MichelT3

MichelT3 said:


> Going back to Air Suspension versus Coil Suspension.
> The characteristic of Air (or air-oil) Suspension is that it works much better for flatting out long bumps (speed bumps) and undulations, especially at higher speed. Short ridges and bumps at lower speed show hardly a difference. Result is that Air Suspension leads to more comfortable driving at higher speeds and so it's less tiring when doing a long drive.
> That's important for me, since I will be using my Model 3 mainly for longer drives.
> 
> I don't know the Tesla hight correction system well enough, but I can imagine that it will correct for the load in the car, keeping it level at all times. This is a HUGE advantage, when driving, to always have the same hight, independent of how many people and load are in the car.
> Raising and lowering is not something you use daily, but convenient to be able to do. Especially when driving on a dirt track.
> 
> Something I will look into.


It has taken much longer than I thought, but I finally have found an answer to my question about advantages of the Smart Air Suspension and similarities to the last versions of Citroën's hydropneumatic (air-oil) suspension system.
Added to the advantages in ride characteristics mentioned above, it has the same hight advantages; load and speed triggered height correction:

The car stays in the same ride position independent of the load; independent of the number of people sitting in the car, the load in the trunk (or frunk), the load on the tow bar. It works both front and back, as well as left-right.
No nose-dipping if you brake, keeping the pressure on all 4 tires more equal, shortening the brake length.
The car's suspension stiffens if you drive faster, especially when cornering, keeping the car horizontal and the pressure on all tires more equal.
The car lowers itself if you drive faster, improving the road holding characteristics.
All these advantages are things spring coil suspension can't do. 
The Geo-triggered height correction is given too much attention in my opinion, where the advantages above - which make day-to-day driving more comfortable and safer - aren't given attention. Something Tesla suffers more often from.

Recently all new Model S come with AWD and SAS.
Model 3 will also combine AWD and SAS.

I hope I will be able to afford my Model 3 with AWD and SAS.


----------



## Guest

AFAIK, non-hydro type air suspension does not have the capability to stiffen/soften. And not able to corner better.
And not able to brake better (likely additional mass has opposite effect).
Though adjustments according to load does work. Though again, Model 3 is not a cargo hauler like Model X.

If we exclude raising option for bumps and kurbs, there is not a lot to be proud of with air suspension.
BMW 5-series does not offer that and it has class-leading driving characteristics.
Air suspension has slight positive effect on comfort on bumpy road surface, though it can also be achieved with
adjustable dampers. Which are much cheaper, lighter etc. 

PS: it is not recommended to drive in any other height other than STANDARD due to incorrect wear of tires.


----------



## cab

I knew SAS was a must have on my Model S after multiple test drives...it just flat out rides better. The model S has a more sport-tuned suspension and the air helps to tkae some of the edge off. If anything, the Motor Trend review of the Model 3 make me think Tesla has headed even farther down the "sport-tuned" suspension path with this car. Indeed, I have a bad feeling we may start to see owners complain about a bit too firm ride quality after a while. Ideally, Tesla would (like BMW) offer a base, sport, and adaptive suspension option. Truth be told, as others have noted, Tesla could dial it back a bit since the low CG inherently improves handling w/o compromising ride quality.

Regardless, the future availability of SAS does make "waiting" for a dual motor car suddenly more appealing.


----------



## Guest

Agree. EV's have very low center of gravity and they do not need stiff suspension for good handling.
Tesla S/X are not average, more to the stiff side. As they are more sporty vehicles that might be ok,
but Model 3 is almost like "just-a-car" (exactly like BMW 3-series) and I would expect it to come with comfy
suspension (as standard) and stiffened up as an option. Making it softer with models that
are more sportier (AWD, performance, air) is right the opposite that should be the case.
BMW has always (for decades) offered maximum comfort suspension as standard and sporty one
with upgraded sporty packages.


----------



## Brokedoc

cab said:


> I knew SAS was a must have on my Model S after multiple test drives...it just flat out rides better. The model S has a more sport-tuned suspension and the air helps to tkae some of the edge off. If anything, the Motor Trend review of the Model 3 make me think Tesla has headed even farther down the "sport-tuned" suspension path with this car. Indeed, I have a bad feeling we may start to see owners complain about a bit too firm ride quality after a while. Ideally, Tesla would (like BMW) offer a base, sport, and adaptive suspension option. Truth be told, as others have noted, Tesla could dial it back a bit since the low CG inherently improves handling w/o compromising ride quality.
> 
> Regardless, the future availability of SAS does make "waiting" for a dual motor car suddenly more appealing.


By waiting for SAS and dual motor on a 3, you will lose half or more of the tax rebate on a car that likely will price $60k or above. This config would be close in price to a RWD model S today with the full $7500 rebate.


----------



## MichelT3

arnis said:


> AFAIK, non-hydro type air suspension does not have the capability to stiffen/soften. And not able to corner better.
> And not able to brake better (likely additional mass has opposite effect).
> Though adjustments according to load does work. Though again, Model 3 is not a cargo hauler like Model X.
> 
> If we exclude raising option for bumps and kurbs, there is not a lot to be proud of with air suspension.
> BMW 5-series does not offer that and it has class-leading driving characteristics.
> Air suspension has slight positive effect on comfort on bumpy road surface, though it can also be achieved with
> adjustable dampers. Which are much cheaper, lighter etc.
> 
> PS: it is not recommended to drive in any other height other than STANDARD due to incorrect wear of tires.


The functions I described for SAS have all already been developed as part of Citroën's advanced hydropneumatic suspension system. Used and developed from 1955 till 2016, only ended because of the extra costs, because the Peugeot company Citroën belongs to, was turning a loss. To the regret of all people who knew and appreciated the hydropneumatic system. It is a great improvement that a can be comfortable as well as road and speed adaptive.
@arnis : The 'smart' functions of SAS ensure that the suspension system is stiff when it needs to be; when driving, cornering or breaking fast. Making the car better and safer at high speeds. And it is comfortable and supple when driving less fast or when taking speed bumps. Leading to less driving fatigue; thus more safety.
@Brokedoc : Not everyone lives in the US. We all have to deal with our own subsidy or taxing systems. I will have to pay more income taxes if my Model 3 is delivered after 31 December 2018. We should all decide for our own situation.
@cab : I agree with you and hope to be able to experience AWD + SAS in my Model 3.


----------



## Model34mePlease

MichelT3 said:


> The functions I described for SAS have all already been developed as part of Citroën's advanced hydropneumatic suspension system. Used and developed from 1955 till 2016, only ended because of the extra costs, because the Peugeot company Citroën belongs to, was turning a loss. To the regret of all people who knew and appreciated the hydraupneumatic system. It is a great improvement that a can be comfortable as well as road and speed adaptive.
> @arnis : The 'smart' functions of SASA ensure that the suspension system is stiff when it needs to be; when driving, cornering or breaking fast. Making the car better and safer at high speeds. And it is comfortable and supple when driving less fast or when taking speed bumps. Leading to less driving fatigue; thus more safety.
> @Brokedoc : Not everyone lives in the US. We all have to deal with our own subsidy or taxing systems. I will have to pay more income taxes if my Model 3 is delivered after 31 December 2018. We should all decide for our own situation.
> @cab : I agree with you and hope to be able to experience AWD + SAS in my Model 3.


The best (or at-least most amusing) part of the Citroen suspension was changing a tire by raising the suspension, putting in the support, and lowering the suspension.


----------



## yannickb

Seeing as how SAS is a default option now for an S and an X. It wouldn't suprise me if they just charge 5k for the Dual motor + sas.

If they are offered separate I'd guess 2k sas 3k dual. But it might be a package.(makes it also default on the P version)

I remeber a tweet saing Dual motos will be cheaper then on the other cars.
Ofcours this all has to be taken with a big bag of salt seeing the current options.

But Elon tried to live up to hes word and usually delivers.

Exciting times!

Edit: source

https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/716747844175142912?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fcleantechnica.com%2F2016%2F04%2F04%2Felon-musk-confirms-awd-option-for-model-3-will-cost-less-than-5000%2F


----------



## MelindaV

I think you are over thinking it. There has been no mention the SAS will come with the dual motor setup, but that it would be available at the same time. 
I would also expect Elon's comment on Dual being less than $5k, means it will be very slightly less than $5k, not $3k.

If I were to guess, Dual will be $5k (yeah, that is not less....) and SAS will be $2k-$3k

that same tweet is also what gave everyone the impression all the options on the Model 3 would be 50-75% the price that they are on the S, and got everyone all upset when the actual prices were released in July.


----------



## MichelT3

danzgator said:


> though at the price of decidedly firm ride quality."


Now THIS is making me worried! Decidedly firm ride quality is a huge failure as far as I'm concerned, lessening the usability of Model 3, especially for long rides, in which comfort is a crucial factor.
I dearly hope I'm wrong!

@TrevP can you shine a light?


----------



## Michael Russo

MichelT3 said:


> Now THIS is making me worried! Decidedly firm ride quality is a huge failure as far as I'm concerned, lessening the usability of Model 3, especially for long rides, in which comfort is a crucial factor.
> I dearly hope I'm wrong!
> 
> @TrevP can you shine a light?


Michel, my friend, surely you don't expect it to be a Citroën, right?


----------



## MichelT3

Not like a classic Citroën, no. 
However, during two test drives I found Model S with air-suspension equally comfortable as modern Citroëns. I hope Model3 is up to that standard.
A reason to desire Smart Air Suspension, if I can afford it.


----------



## Mark C

Michael Russo said:


> Michel, my friend, surely you don't expect it to be a Citroën, right?


Michael, I've wanted a Mustang GT for 20 years, but IMHO, they ride terrible so I never bought one. I test drove one every couple years in case they got better. This is the kind of detail that makes me want to test drive one before I sign on the dotted line, so to speak.


----------



## MichelT3

US soft suspension is incomparable with Citroën's hydropneumatic (oil-nitrogen) suspension. There is no better.


----------



## Scuffers

Do we know what size wheels this car had?

I'm thinking that when (if?) I get mine, I will change them for 17" with higher profile tyres basically to improve ride and better deal with crap roads.


----------



## Rich M

MichelT3 said:


> Now THIS is making me worried! Decidedly firm ride quality is a huge failure as far as I'm concerned, lessening the usability of Model 3, especially for long rides, in which comfort is a crucial factor.
> I dearly hope I'm wrong!


The Model 3 is a taut, compact luxury sport sedan designed to accelerate and handle directly on par with a mid level BMW 3 series. It's also a very heavy car that's fairly low to the ground so damping would need to be firm, and tire pressure is recommended to be 42+ PSI to keep rolling resistance low, so no cushy 36 PSI tires here. Of course it depends on what you're coming from.


----------



## MichelT3

Rich M said:


> The Model 3 is a taut, compact luxury sport sedan designed to accelerate and handle directly on par with a mid level BMW 3 series. It's also a very heavy car that's fairly low to the ground so damping would need to be firm, and tire pressure is recommended to be 42+ PSI to keep rolling resistance low, so no cushy 36 PSI tires here. Of course it depends on what you're coming from.


This is the same for Model S. That has a good comfortable ride, taking speed bumps with ease. While at the same time having good road handling. 
At least the versions with smart air suspension that I test drove. 
The need for firm (BMW) ride to get good road handling is a misconception, based on decades of being accustomed to inferior steel spring suspension systems.


----------



## SolarPro

I’m coming from a Mini Cooper S with run flats, so we’re guaranteed to be in better shape as far as softness of the ride is concerned.


----------



## Keiki

teslaliving said:


> Honestly, I've spent quite a but of time driving both at highway speeds and on back roads. If there's a noticeable difference it's very slight. It is slightly smoother on the air suspension but each time I remember thinking that there's no way that its worth what they charge for it.
> 
> And all the raising/lowering stuff is just marketing. It does do that but not for efficiency (Bjorn has videos on that) and not so much for steep driveways etc as the coil height is just fine.
> 
> For those that haven't driven either I can see how the FUD makes them lean towards air suspension, but on the S I'm convinced the air suspension is not needed if you're not into the top end/high performance stuff.


I currently have a Model S and X, both with air suspension (P85D, 2016) and a Model X (P100D, 2017). I find the ride on both vehicles to be excellent. BUT, I must be the only one that does NOT want to scrape/rip up the front underside leading edge of my cars. I have used the high settings to elevate the cars up over parking lot curbs and cement stops and also, it helps get in and out of the vehicle (Model S) with air suspension set to the highest level. The other nice thing is setting vehicle to lowest setting while driving on the Expressways. This helps to increase the range, which I like as well. 
Hope this adds another useful reason for Air Suspension on the Model 3.


----------

